# Greek members



## Astaldo (Sep 24, 2004)

As a greek person I would like to know. Are there any members from Greece?


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Oct 2, 2004)

At first I thought this thread said *Geek Members*.
Yeah. That's why I came here, because I'm obviously a geek.  
No, I'm not from Greece. I would love to go there someday. I'm from the good
ole US of A!!! Three cheers for the red, white, and blue!
Oh, have you been to Athens? The Olympics were held there.
Yes, you knew that but it would be cool to watch some sports.
Wooooops....I'm not American! Noooooo! I'm from Hobbiton! Strait from the Shire!

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 2, 2004)

The only other forum member from Greece I know of is gate7ole.


----------

